

LulzSec claims responsibility for Bitcoin Flash Crash - dumps 17,000BTC - scoot
http://twitter.com/#!/LulzSec/status/79678588407906304

======
scoot
LulzSec: "Spot the Lulz":
<http://twitter.com/#!/LulzSec/status/79689574313492480>

